# Worcester PD



## QUE (Mar 8, 2004)

Just looking for any updated info on Worcester's new recruit class. Any one have any intel, when they are expecting to start the recruitment process and what list are they going to be going off of, old or new. 

Thanks


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

The last I was told was a class of 22 in Novemeber, but looks like that number will now be 24 if you know what I mean.:BE: I was also told that this Worcester class would be from the old list; however, time is running out for the old list. Keep your fingers crossed. [-o<


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Looks like sometime around January or so (Feb-Mar) going off of the recent CS test.


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

Duece, Thank you for popping my balloon. I was hoping for everything to go as planned in Nov. At least with the old list I had a shot. I should have figured, nothing ever goes as planned in this city. Well, time to pack the horse and buggy and move. With the score i got on the CS test, I'll most likely be at the back of the bus....again.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Sorry dude... I saw the fiscal budget online and it had money dedicated to the academy with a start date of November. But the scuttlebutt has the academy in January. Which actually means February or March. But yah never know, Chief Gemme has been known to move things along. I say the sooner the better..


----------



## QUE (Mar 8, 2004)

I'm not to familar with civil service, but came anybody explain this, and what a reserve class is? Maybe there's a chance Tackleberry.

*Police recruit class is delayed*

Candidates wait for resolution

var WT_rating = "0";var WT_stars="";var WT_img="/graphics/star_sm.gif";if(WT_rating=='1'){WT_stars=WT_img;}if(WT_rating=='2'){WT_stars=WT_img + WT_img;}if(WT_rating=='3'){WT_stars=WT_img + WT_img + WT_img;}if(WT_rating=='4'){WT_stars=WT_img + WT_img + WT_img + WT_img;}if(WT_rating=='5'){WT_stars=WT_img + WT_img + WT_img + WT_img + WT_img;}var WT_rating = "0";var WT_stars="";if(WT_rating=='1'){WT_stars="/graphics/stars/stars1.gif";}if(WT_rating=='2'){WT_stars="/graphics/stars/stars1half.gif";}if(WT_rating=='3'){WT_stars="/graphics/stars/stars2.gif";}if(WT_rating=='4'){WT_stars="/graphics/stars/stars2half.gif";}if(WT_rating=='5'){WT_stars="/graphics/stars/stars3.gif";}if(WT_rating=='6'){WT_stars="/graphics/stars/stars3half.gif";}if(WT_rating=='7'){WT_stars="/graphics/stars/stars4.gif";}*By Nick Kotsopoulos TELEGRAM & GAZETTE STAFF

*







*
WORCESTER- *As part of this year's municipal budget, money had been set aside for a new police recruit class of at least 17 members. The class was supposed to begin training this fall and graduate next spring.

But the city has been unable to move forward with that class because of an administrative snafu that cropped up with the Civil Service list used by the city to hire the last class of recruits.

Mayor Timothy P. Murray said because the previous Civil Service list was never properly certified by the state, the city cannot proceed on putting together a new recruit class from the latest Civil Service list.

He described the situation as ridiculous because those members of the last police class have already been trained and deployed on the streets. He said the administrative mixup, meanwhile, has left those people on the current Civil Service list in limbo.

The mayor said he does not expect the mess to be straightened out until the end of October.

As a result, Mr. Murray co-sponsored an order with four of his council colleagues last night, requesting City Manager Michael V. O'Brien to consider establishing a reserve police class to protect the status of those candidates on the current Civil Service list. He said there is a possibility those candidates can fall by the wayside if a new police class is not put together before the current Civil Service list expires at the end of this year.

"People took the test and assumed the city was going to be putting together a police class by now," Mr. Murray said. "Some of these people already made life-changing decisions regarding their employment. We cannot leave the fate of so many people hanging out there."

District 3 Councilor Paul P. Clancy Jr. said the matter was "bungled by the previous administration." He said the city should have already begun the process of doing background checks on the new police recruit candidates.

"How this happened is beyond me, but I'm not surprised," Mr. Clancy said. "I would like to see a reserve class created for these individuals. They did what they were supposed to do. They followed their part of the process, but because the previous administration didn't do the job it was supposed to do, these people have been left in limbo, and that's unfair."

District 5 Councilor Frederick C. Rushton, meanwhile, called it a major blunder and agreed that the fair thing to do for those people affected would be to protect their status by making them part of a reserve class.


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

Que, you stole my thunder. I just read the T&G this morning and saw the article. I'm so pissed off. :up: What a giant cluster fuck. (Can I say that word?) It really is sad to see this happen, because it shouldn't. For the reserve class, your guess is as good as mine. Since they haven't started background checks yet, chances are PT tests haven't been administered yet either, but i could be wrong. Duece might be able to shed some light on this topic. Reserve class could mean countless probabilities. Have to wait and see what happens. 
It says this mess should be straightened out by end of Oct. and I believe that is when the new list becomes active. Unbelievable :NO:


----------



## RCS (Jan 3, 2005)

I am not sure what a reserve class is but I know someone who went through Worcester's last fire academy. The trainee's were hired for "a day" and layed off, because most had gone through the process (PAT, backgrounds, etc). That class waited almost a year and a half, I believe, but they were protected from the new list taking precedence over them. 

This may seem confusing but I guess its some sort of loophole, where they have to be offered the jobs before they can be offered to others (from the new list), since they were technically city employees who were "layed off". Hope that helps.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

A reserve police class... No idea.. But my best guess would be a list of candidates off the old CS list.They get put through the BI/PAT and get ready for an academy in case the city pulls it's head out of it's ass and get's the ball rolling. Welcome to your typical Worcester operation. If for some crazy reason you want to work for this city, get used to it.....


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

Thanks for the insight Duece. We have had many a lovely convorsations about this wonderful city. Guess I'll keep one foot in my door at home and the other in my car door. Here's for hope


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Hey man, charley mike and drive on. Good luck....


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

Read about the recruit class in todays paper and those of us on the current list won't be going to the academy. They will be picking people off of the new list. Article says there won't be enough time to get everything done before the Oct. 31st deadline. Its a shame how badly this city and state screwed up; leaving those of us who had a chance to fall by the wayside. I don't know about the rest of you who read the article, but it made me sick to my stomach. CS is a big joke.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

For you oddballs interested in a fulfilling career in the WPD, BI's will begin in November. The city will be going off the new (latest) Civil Service test and they are looking at a January academy. Unknown at this time on the number of recruits asked for by the dept but I've heard between 17-20. However the chief recently told us we are at a deficit of 30. Sooooo..


----------



## Freddy Tiffany (Sep 13, 2005)

Cert List is already posted on HRD site.....looks like they are moving fast with this..:rock:


----------



## BattleSignsUSMC (Sep 5, 2005)

Did anyone get a card yet for Worcester?


----------



## Freddy Tiffany (Sep 13, 2005)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Freddy,
> 
> If they were moving fast, the Cert list would have been posted in May :321: How is taking 7 months to produce a list fast?


I was refering to the cert list being posted the day after the standings list as being fast. You are right, there is no excuse for it to take as long as it does to release scores and produce a list.


----------



## Freddy Tiffany (Sep 13, 2005)

BattleSignsUSMC said:


> Did anyone get a card yet for Worcester?


got one today...


----------



## RCS (Jan 3, 2005)

Freddy Tiffany said:


> got one today...


If you don't mind me asking, where did you rank on the list for worcester?


----------



## Freddy Tiffany (Sep 13, 2005)

54th


----------



## BattleSignsUSMC (Sep 5, 2005)

I got my card today. It says they are going to be hiring 35 full time police officers! Wow, I think that's a lot more than anyone had expected. So i guess everyone from 1-71 on the list would have recieved one based on the formula (2n+1)??? Good luck to everyone.


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

Holy SH*T. Worcester all ready sent out cards? The list is'nt even a week old!

:-o


----------



## Freddy Tiffany (Sep 13, 2005)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Maybe I'm misunderstanding you, but I see the cert list as being the same thing as the standings list in my mind. The cert list came out 7 months after the scores did, so I don't see anything here as being fast other than Worcester sending cards allready.


I will try to explain this to you. It took 7 months for them to post the standings list. (very slow) It took them one day to form a certification list from that standings list. (pretty fast) I think there are roughly 300-400 names on the standings list, about 100+ names were pulled from that list to make a certification list. They are not the same thing. The cert list is the list of names that cards are sent to. If they were the same thing then Worcester would have sent 400 cards out. If Worcester was not planning on hiring, there would be no cert list. The last test it was months after the initial standings list before a cert list was posted, hence this time I thought they were moving quick in that it was posted the day after. I'm not trying to argue with you, I am just trying to explain myself.


----------

